# FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p1



## belon_cfy (May 14, 2012)

Hi
Today I have updated my Freebsd FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE to Freebsd FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p1. May I know where can I get a complete list of the change log?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html


----------



## belon_cfy (May 14, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html



Thanks.


----------

